# Your vaccine protocol



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Annual boosters for both of my 2, but our vaccinations here in the uk are not compulsory, I know boarding kennels insist on vaccinations and kennel cough vaccine but it is not a law.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

With our dogs - we do the distemper shot every year and rabies every three years. 

The cat gets distemper and leukemia shots every year and rabies every three years.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Only rabies as required by law, and basic puppy shots and/or a booster to a dog with no previous history.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Same as Goldensmum.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger gets his annual booster, plus kennel cough and his rabies shot every 3 years. He's exposed to a lot of dogs so he gets kept up-to-date on everything for added protection and (my) peace of mind.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Only rabies every three years. I gave Chance one DHPP vac. when I got him, (he was a yr. old), because he came without any vet records.

Lucy had her vacs when she was at the rescue, so now she'll only get rabies.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Bordatella every 6 months
Rabies every 3 years
Distemper every 3 years.

Recently I noticed some dog coming to the daycare have 5 year distemper shots. I didn't know they were available.


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

Finn gets his annual shots but Ireland is the same as the U.K. no rabies and no shots required by law.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Riley only gets Rabies and Distemper every 3 years and I do the vaccines 4 weeks apart.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We titer Cody yearly with rabies every 3 years as required by law. We are on a 3 year schedule with the girls, but give rabies and the combo shot in different years.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Rabies every 3 years as required by law and DHLPP every 3 years, after their adult booster (1 year after last puppy shot). Rabies and DHLPP in different years.

Once they are 8, rabies only.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Remi gets a 3 year rabies (as required) I also space out bordetella and her DHPPC vaccine by atleat a month. Her puppy shots were spaced out. She went in for her Parvo shot then waited 3-4 weeks to do another and I did 2 bordetella boosters in between them. She gets bordetella every 6 months because she is around dogs (hunt, show, agility).


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the votes and the replies, guys. Keep 'em coming!

Riley's appointment is this coming Wednesday and I still haven't decided whether I have a preference. I think I'm going to talk to the vet, let him evaluate Riley's lifestyle, see what he recommends and go from there.
But keep the votes coming!


----------

